# Manhattan Apple Crumb



## irishteabear (Jul 3, 2009)

I've been asked to post this so here it is.  It was my grandmother's recipe so it's just as it was written:

Peel 8 appples and slice thin, place in 9" pie plate (greased with butter or margarine).  With fingers work together until crumbly 1 c light brown sugar, 1/4 c butter, 3 T flour, dash of cinnamon.  Sprinkle over apples and bake 40 minutes at 350.  Serve warm with whipped cream.


----------



## ellymae (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting that so quickly - it is now in my file!


----------



## bassman (Jul 3, 2009)

That sounds great, Dawn!  It's similar to a recipe I used to have for "Apple Crisp".  Sorry, you can't have any!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 3, 2009)

Apple crisp is one of my favorite desserts of all time, especially homemade goodness like this recipe!! Thanks for sharing, Dawn!


----------



## gnubee (Jul 3, 2009)

Many thanks Dawn, I copied and pasted it last night and will be looking for some granny smiths at the store today. I have a sour cherry tree and will be trying to adapt some of those into the recipe. 
If its not windy today ( friday ) I plan to try this in my 10 inch Dutch Oven. If windy I will do it in the _Oven_. <----- dirty word, dirty word!!!!
battery in my camera gave up the ghost so No Qview till Staples get off their can and get me a gnu one.( on order for the last 8 weeks ) Because whipped cream is bad for you, I am going to have it with Vanilla Ice Cream. Which, I am sure, is very good for you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe sounds really yummy. Is it good for my waist line though ? Does sound like one for some of the grand kidds this weekend  Thanks Dawn


----------

